# t'hauran dit



## gato2

Es correcta esta frase; "Suposo que no t'hauran dit quan comences a treballar


----------



## Mei

Hola Gato2,

Sí és correcte.  

Salut

Mei


----------



## gato2

Gracies Mei


----------



## Mei

De res, a disposar! 

Mei


----------



## betulina

Hola...! 

Sento portar la contrària, però... normativament aquest futur no és correcte. És un futur de probabilitat que no està acceptat. S'ha de dir "et deuen haver dit", amb el verb "deure", que només expressa probabilitat (en castellà també denota obligació).


----------



## Mei

Doncs així gato2 hauries de posar:

Suposo que no et deuen haver dit quan comences a treballar.

Ho sento... 

Mei


----------



## gato2

Aquest tipus de coses son les que fan el catala un idioma tan i tan dificil.

Gracies


----------



## Eroldan

Pot ser correcte "et deuen d'haver dit"?


----------



## betulina

Eroldan said:


> Pot ser correcte "et deuen d'haver dit"?



Hola, Eroldan,

Ho dius pel castellà "te deben de haber dicho"? Jo diria que en català no és correcte, però ara no et sé dir per què. El verb i la construcció són "deure + infinitiu", sense cap preposició.

A veure si algú altre ens ho pot justificar millor.


----------



## ampurdan

Hola Eroldan, jo crec que no és correcte. "Et deuen haver dit" ja denota possibilitat.


----------

